# Glass Splashback - cost?



## DerUnkle (2 Mar 2009)

Putting in a new kitchen and saw some of the glass splashbacks in a few showrooms and they look great. I've heard that they are quite expensive but does anyone know the costs of glass splashbacks per meter and could anyone recommend a supplier in the dublin area?

THX


----------



## Leo (2 Mar 2009)

There have been a few previous threads on this topic, you could try the search facility.
Leo


----------



## WIFESLIST (2 Mar 2009)

Just a word of caution, be careful when fitting glass even toughened glass behind a gas hob. when you turn on the extractor the heat from the larger burners will break it. youll be told that the laminated glass wont break either but believe me it does


----------



## Concert (2 Mar 2009)

had glass, never again.  Both glass and laminated glass very subject to breaking.


----------



## galwaytt (3 Mar 2009)

We ordered it for our new build - after two attempts to fit, and breaking on both occassions, we gave up.   Ditto for a neighbour, but they only broke their's, once........

So, next best thing - glass tiles.   Absolutely fab, and cheap, and if you hate them after a while.........change them !   Will post a pic, if you like.....


----------



## dinjoecurry (3 Mar 2009)

got glass splashback the guy fitting it broke it twice it is now badly fitted and he has to come back to fix it,Unless the area to be covered is very straightfoward there seems to be problems as the glass breaks very easily when being fitted


----------



## DerUnkle (3 Mar 2009)

hi galwatt,

would you be able to post some pic's of the glass tiles? Would be interested in those after reading this and the other threads on the glass splashback

thanks


----------



## rok (3 Mar 2009)

looked at these in B+Q and Wickes lately
both seem to have the same range, but dont keep any in stock, have to order it in, can take a few weeks. Think it was €131 for a piece 60cm x 75cm

Contacted colourglass.ie too but more expensive, maybe product was better or something, or maybe they can cut bigger size.

Decided to stick with tiles!


----------



## pops (4 Mar 2009)

We also looked at the glass splashback as they do look great.  However I heard that they are problematic to fit and prone to breakage, despite what the people who sell them say.  So like the other poster we got the glass tiles in the colour that we wanted and managed to fit them ourselves - they look fab too.


----------



## anon473 (4 Mar 2009)

We are going with Turnwood nr Drogheda. They cut the glass from an MDF template so then can cut out holes for elec sockets etc.(B&Q dont do this)
anon473


----------



## Duncan0280 (25 May 2009)

the cost all depends on the size of your kitchen an the amount of wall you want to cover. for example the hobb area. In most cases it is a n upside down T shape, with two cabinets at either side of the extracter. there is also holes cut out for the sockets and switches and this has to be done on the cnc machine, its the same with around the window. measurements have to bang on and thats why i use templates for them important areas. 

COST
the last job that i done cost the woman £912.89 for her hole kitchen and the area that i coverd was a good size. Her mos epensive piece was at the cooker area the size off glass was 1735 x 839 T shape £275.84 and the colours are endless. not like B&Q where there is a choice of 7 colours.
she got 12 bits of glass altogether and fitting was included in the price


----------



## Duncan0280 (25 May 2009)

forgot to mention that its toughen making it 7 times stronger than normal glass and cut in 6mm low iron for a better shine


----------



## fgaglass.com (27 Sep 2011)

As long as your glass is toughened there should be no reason for it to ever break. Almost every splashback supplier will provide a 10 year guarantee on the coloured back coating and the good companies will offer the same for unexplained breakages too. They have been developed to be heat resistant and moisture resistant when made by professionals. Always a good idea to ask to see a job their staff are working on that day.


----------



## RMCF (28 Sep 2011)

I bought this one, but haven't got it fitted it, so can't comment on easy of fitting or likelihood of breaking.



But having said that, its £24.99, and looks very classy in the flesh.


----------



## fgaglass.com (29 Sep 2011)

That is a good price for what it is. As it is smoked glass and not actually 'coloured glass' i wonder can you see through it when you put it up against the wall?


----------



## RMCF (29 Sep 2011)

fgaglass.com said:


> That is a good price for what it is. As it is smoked glass and not actually 'coloured glass' i wonder can you see through it when you put it up against the wall?



Yes you can see through it. Although its not up, I have held it up against the wall and its like a frosted bathroom window. You can see through but small imperfections behind it should not be visible.

But its cheap for what it is. Looks the part. Must get it put up!


----------

